

How we Autoscale Heroku - nate
http://n8.tumblr.com/post/11575735846/how-to-auto-scale-heroku

======
ryanong
You might want to look into using girl_friday instead of delayed job.
girl_friday doesn't require an extra background worker.

~~~
wdavidturner
we also use ryan @ heroku's queue_classic instead of dj. doesn't poll every
second like dj; uses postgres pub/sub.

